# NTs and authority



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Killionaire said:


> I'm smart enough to think for myself, see the truth, and come up with my own solutions, so usually I have a lot of contempt and dislike of authorities, because they usually suck. But if you have a lower IQ, can't think for yourself, can't see the truth, can't create your own solutions, then you have to depend on authority figures to lead you.
> 
> I hate bossy people who try to control me. That's one of the things I hate the most. The top two things I hate are (1) being controlled and forced to do things I don't want to do, and (2) working in a job for other people
> 
> Here is an excerpt from an article about how people in different IQ ranges think and behave.


Can you link this article?


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Re first post. 

So in other words, we hate authority from SJs?

I hate working under SJs. The constant wanting to control me, looking over my shoulder, forever getting mad, work and no play, doing small unimportant tasks, their receptivity is mind numbing, not seeing past this small activity, never wanting to improve just carry on doing things as it is, never seeing things are going to go wrong before they do just riding it all out until it all fucks up.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

I will abide to those with authority(usually), but won't respect them unless I understand and agree with their decisions. I want to respect you, so expect me to question your choices, expect me to offer suggestions, and expect me to accuse you of being an incompetent ignorant idiotic ass when you don't convince me and go ahead with your decision anyway.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Mainly ENTPs have authority issues. ENFPs would probably be second. ENTJs are usually the authority, INTPs don't really care enough, and INTJs hate authority but they just stay in their bunker and plan to take down the authority but they can't ever get their death ray to work properly.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Can you link this article?


Just copy and paste the excerpt into Google.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> Me: I don't know what to do.
> Authority: Do this; do that.
> 
> Me: Thank you. I needed to do something ... anything.
> ...



Woah, I think it's so cool how you think with dialogue too!!


Goodbye small tangent. 

Authority is alright if you need them. I'm not particularly averse to leaders....just people who take control for the sake of being held in higher regard than others. It's horrible, but I get this idea that people see leaders as characters worthy of being taken note of and followers as the average pack of humans. Politics annoy me. Assumptions annoy me, but I know they exist, but that's an assumption I make of peoples' possible thoughts and these perceptions which piss me off get in the way of my actually functioning in life.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

*NT's and authority is the topic.* Let's see if sense can be made of this. An authority we could call someone who is knowledgeable enough about something to lend their "expertise" to others. This is different from a "leader" whose intention is to take one in a certain direction. I may not want to go in their direction but I may want to consult with an authority if I have something I can't work out. 

Therein lies a problem. This "authority" will have a personality attached to their authoritativeness. They could want to push their thing onto me. That would cause me to hesitate to seek them out. I just want help in looking for a solution to my problem.

Can an authority be you or me? Suppose we know about something. Suppose we see the other fellow stumbling. Would we want to do anything? Maybe leadership comes in here. Does the stumbling person want help or not? Tell them and they may not want it preferring to work it out themselves. But if we ask them if they want help that gives them the freedom to choose.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Woah, that was a useful clarification. Topics kinda fly over my head sometimes. That's a bad habit.


----------

